# Beginning stages of groundwork/natural horsemanship!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She's very pretty, just a question though. Why is she on such a short line? A short line tends to limit movement in what I've seen so just curious.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

I start out with her on a full like away and end up pulling the line in over time, Bad habit Im still working on breaking.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree on the too short of line comment. That is awfully rough on their joints and such. You have another 4' of line hanging there, let the poor horse have a little more.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

As I just said, Its a bad habit of mine I am working on breaking. I pull the line in over time without realizing it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still scratching my head at selling a horse over the fact that it doesn't lunge properly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

themacpack said:


> I'm still scratching my head at selling a horse over the fact that it doesn't lunge properly.


That one made me scratch my head too.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

I was VERY skeptical about that being her reason for selling but I have had no other problems at all with her at all and am just going to count myself lucky


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

How is she feeling? I'm not a vet but she looked pretty lame to me at the beginning of that video at the trot. It might be because of the tight line but her range of motion and the head bobbing sent up tons of red flags. 

I really like Clinton Anderson but I don't see much of him in the lunging. It looks like you are working in a round pen, have you considered trying free lounging? That might help with your "bad habit" of pulling the line in since you won't be able to do that  Will also give her freedom to move properly and comfortably!


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

She is not lame, as stated _more than once_ she was on a short line so obviously her range of movement _is_ limited. As for the head bobbing its something she has always done. She carries her head very high and has never learned to yield to pressure in the bit or at all for that matter so the idea of keeping her head low or bending at the pole is a really foreign concept to her so the bobbing is normal.....for now. 

Free lounging something we have done and she does pretty well, the person I am learning from saw no harm in me trying it on the line so I am just starting to feel my way around and learn right and wrong. I by no means expected to be perfect right away, but we will get there and I am lucky to have a pretty tolerant horse


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I hear you  I wasn't sure if that was the issue but I just thought I'd point it out. I didn't pick up on some issues with my own horse right away until someone pointed out some key things to look for. 

Head bobbing at the trot can be a big lameness or pain sign and if she does it all the time it might be worth looking into. It's not the difference between "collecting" or "head setting" and not. Maybe there is something else going on that the previous owner was hiding behind "lunging issues" with. I hope not, please don't mind me or be upset if I'm wrong I could just be projecting my own present experience.

She is so pretty though! I really like her markings, dark surrounding the white!


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

Alrighty I will look into it then, Despite what people seem to believe I would never do anything to put my horse in harms way intentionally.  I appreciate you're advice and concern. Seems not all "horse people" feel the need for harshness. 

Also, your boy is quite the looker himself and I wish you guys the best! 
So thank you =]


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww thank you! I absolutely would never ever ever assume you would hurt your baby, it's so obvious you love her and are spending the time to do ground work and training and I think that's great!

I worry about that too, I really do! Not from me though I'm just a trying to be helpful busy body XD <3


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice horse you got there!
Wow, I wan't one too 

But, the horse looks a bit afraid of the stick,
and I don't think its really 'natural' in my eyes,
Natural is more... Well, horse free and working with you without any rope or stuff


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Visibre I love your name picture or whatever it's called! Just had to comment on that.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You are doing great-it takes so much time to coordinate the line, stick and all that. I would suggest that at some point you rest the end of the stick and take the pressure off her. Right now, with the end of the stick up, the pressure is constantly on. I do see that she tends to stop on you, and know how that can be. I have founf it easier, in the beginning, to use the 4' end of the rope as you would the stick, it gives you less to wworry about. I hope your trainer is familiar with this and can help show you. Makes it much easier for coordination, I think, and easier to turn them or stop them with both eyes on you. I just point with the line loosely in the hand in the direction I want them to go, and twirl the other end until they go. Works really well for me, especially oncce they have the idea, as your horse does. Good job tho-keep the great effort!


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I have founf it easier, in the beginning, to use the 4' end of the rope as you would the stick, it gives you less to wworry about.


I have a picture of this... the end result at least:
http://kickinabout.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/imag0260.jpg
(we're obviously not on a lunge line here)

I've had the 'pull in the line' issue too when I first started using the lunge line. It is easier for some people to learn to use the end of the rope before using a stick. X]


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Oh she is just so pretty!!!!! And it looks like you have a great roundpen to work with; enjoy all that space!!!


----------

